

Ask HN: At what age you created your first succesful app? - niiico

One app that you sold or you are making a living of.
======
Sujan
Whatever your goal with this question is, keep in mind: Age ist not an
achievement.

------
kgc
19\. I created an online app that led to Microsoft licensing the underlying
bits from my lab. I also helped present it to what was then Live Labs.

I was an employee at my lab; so, I didn't have any rights to royalties and
such, but I was well compensated.

------
cincinnatus
At age 24 I generated over $100k in a year and again the following year with a
game editor. Notably it was 1994 and I was selling through BBS and mail-order
mostly.

------
jefflinwood
Hmm, 17 and AT&T licensed a little meta-search engine I wrote to put onto the
front page of "AT&T WorldNet", which I think was their answer to AOL.

------
code
Started at 16, wasn't an "app", but was an online business that generated more
than enough money.

~~~
nametoremember
Awesome. Can you tell us about it?

------
nametoremember
I am 21 and not yet.

------
devan
13?

